# Bead color...does it matter?



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Was sitting here making some rigs and started giving some thought to Beads. I know the advantages as far as protecting knots, etc, but what about color? Do any of you think that the color of the beads might also aid in attracting fish? I.e., would some species be attracted to flourescent beads, others to red, etc? Does anyone know if anyone has done any studies on this or do any of you have any personal experience with it? I would naturally assume that some chrome beads on the leader near the hook might attract blues if that was what you were going for., but also might cause you to loose some mono leaders, etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

Now, you have asked a very interesting question.
I think bead color dosen't make any difference, but the rigs I make with red beads outsell all other color beads. Red might look like blood to a fish and means an easy kill to them (guessing), however green floats outsell all other color floats, so go figure.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Years ago I quite using colored beads because Bluefish would cut my rigs up. But alas we no longer have the choppers in that quantity so it is no longer a problem. I agree with reelfixer they catch the fisherman.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've seen the time when an Orange Bead above a piece of peeled shrimp would catch more Whiting and Pompano.

The old timers say that it resembles the eggs on a Sand Flea's rear end...

There is also no doubt that shiny, metallic beads can attract more Bluefish. 

I would not go as far as to say a bead will make the difference in catching or not, though.

The search for answers to these questions is what keeps fishin' interesting......


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont pay much attention on beads, i caught pompano's with red beads, orange beads and no beads.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I like to use a bead that is different from everyone else so if there is a tangle I can easily tell what rig is mine.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

during the summer here in nyc.
i fished with a short FF 3" ff rig with a yellow facet bead on the hook trace.

i caught 7 flukes on that deadstick. i didnt move it, pull line in to move bait or anything.
flukes just nailed it.
people looked at me odd, cause they were using there 24" trace hooks and spinner plates yad yad yadadad. catching sand.


the other time i used green. caught a car full load of searobins. from what i hear. the green is like the color or the crabs they see the most on the bottom.

so IMO, beads are 50/50


now that the blackfish season is getting good up here. i think ill try green lumo beads when i hook on lil crabs. and see if i outcatch my friends using no beads.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

The one place where I have found beads to definitely make a difference is with bluefish especially at night or in the evening...specifically fluorescent green glow beads....same bait and I will usually outfish the guys right next to me. For bass...I have not notices a difference and have used red and green beads.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not convinced the color makes a difference. 

For Pompano fishing I started with red, then shifted to chartreuse, and after a couple of seasons shifted to orange (to replicate the flea egg sac). That was several years ago. Since then I've used blue faceted and amber -- both in an attempt to look like the small clams that are in the stomach contents of most fish I clean. Now I'm back to orange because I had obtained them in quantity -- and I'm not convinced it makes a difference; but I'm not convinced it doesn't either.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*pompano only*

If I'm not catching I'll change colors, don't know if it helps but I've done it more than once, the tide probably just got to the right stage, but beads kinda matter to me. I have 30 rigs tied and only a couple are naked.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not a big bead fisherman. However, a very good friend of mine from up north, who swears by them, says there is a big difference between plastic and glass.

I myself, have carefully inspected the difference and how they transmit light and would think there is a vast difference.

So I can see where color would certainly play a big part in species specific tackle. 

I look forward to applying the knowledge I've gained from good friend from Chicago to surf casting for pompano off Florida's East Coast this nest season.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*The plainer the rig the better*

I make and sell rigs also. All the bells and baubbles and the pretty colors do one thing. Sell rigs. It has been my experienc that the plainer and stelthier the rig is, the better it works.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes bead color matters,well in NE Fl at least. But it only is factored in when fishing for Pompano,Black drum and Whiting in the surf. There is NO other time I would ever consider putting a bead on my rigs. The color is used to either look like sand flea roe,or the small clams (Donax) that these fish feed on. I like orange,lavender,light blue and purple. I personally use the glass "cat eye" fiber optic 4 or 6mm oval.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i liek round see thru green ones...dunno why i just like green beads...i dunno bout fkla eggs or clams, just that my green beads are lucky


----------

